# em ser



## Porteño

Good evening everyone,

I am endeavouring to translate a Brazilian banking system manual into AE and have come across this phrase as a title. There is no further reference to it in the text nor explanation. Can anyone tell me what it could possible mean, please?


----------



## Joca

Quanto mistério, rsrsrs. Você pode ao menos nos dizer o título dessa obra - o nome desse Manual - e se está disponível na Internet?


----------



## Vanda

Porteño, assim, sem mais nada, eu  iria com ''being''


----------



## Porteño

Joca said:


> Quanto mistério, rsrsrs. Você pode ao menos nos dizer o título dessa obra - o nome desse Manual - e se está disponível na Internet?



O sitio é CNAB_400_SICOB página 9.


----------



## Joca

Maybe Vanda is right, but I would keep looking for another possible viable answer. I think a Bank employee, if there is one here on this forum, might really help you. I had a look at the manual but I still have no clear idea what Em Ser is all about. Sorry.


----------



## Porteño

Joca said:


> Maybe Vanda is right, but I would keep looking for another possible viable answer. I think a Bank employee, if there is one here on this forum, might really help you. I had a look at the manual but I still have no clear idea what Em Ser is all about. Sorry.



It's a bit of a mystery. I can't help wondering if the writer really wanted to say something like "to be assigned" or similar.


----------



## Joca

Porteño said:


> It's a bit of a mystery. I can't help wondering if the writer really wanted to say something like "to be assigned" or similar.



Hmm, this makes some sense. But how would you put it in Spanish? "A Ser"?


----------



## Porteño

Why into Spanish?


----------



## Joca

Oh, sorry. You said AE, that is American English, right?


----------



## Porteño

Yes Sir!


----------



## mglenadel

Can it be an acronym? In another thread you mention "remessa", "SER" could mean something like "Sistema Eletronico de Remessas" (Electronic Transfer System).


----------



## Porteño

mglenadel said:


> Can it be an acronym? In another thread you mention "remessa", "SER" could mean something like "Sistema Eletronico de Remessas" (Electronic Transfer System).



Could be. The lack of capital letters confused me, but your suggestion makes very good sense. Thanks again.


----------



## Joca

Hmm, maybe, but I would still look further. Are there any other abbreviations and acronyms in the manual, I wonder?


----------



## Porteño

Joca said:


> Hmm, maybe, but I would still look further. Are there any other abbreviations and acronyms in the manual, I wonder?



Fortunately very few, but all easily definable.


----------



## Joca

Hmm, if I were in your shoes, I might send an email to the CAIXA asking for an explanation.


----------



## Porteño

Joca said:


> Hmm, if I were in your shoes, I might send an email to the CAIXA asking for an explanation.



I might just do that. Thanks.


----------



## Porteño

This same phrase has cropped up again in the following:

Conciliação da Carteira (Títulos "em ser")
Informações oara que o Cliente confira a sua carteira de Títulos de posse do Banco

In view of this, I'm wondering whether this phrase shouldn't be translated as 'extant'. Actually not so very far from Vanda's original idea!


----------



## Porteño

Or thinking further about it "In hand"


----------



## Joca

But do you really need to translate this phrase? Can't you just leave it like that? "em ser". An explanation will follow.


----------

